# Mountain Goat Steam Ale Clone



## Vanoontour (10/11/11)

Well they say a little bit of knowledge is a very dangerous thing so being half armed with google and the other half just plain interested in brewing I want to try and make a beer similiar to the MG steam ale. Planning the following:

14l fermenter
Malts:
2.8kg BestMalz Pilsner Malt (90%)
0.3kg JW Malted Wheat (10%ish)

60 min mash at 65-66 deg.
Boil for 90 mins (due to Pils malt)

Hops:
10 g Citra for 45 mins
10 g Citra for 15 mins
10 g Hallertau Mittlefruh for 15 mins
10 g Galaxy flowers at flame out for aroma.

Proposed OG 1.051
Proposed FG 1.031
IBU 30.4
EBC 7.2

But not sure what yeast? I don't have the facility to brew cold but after reseaching steam ales it seems they weren't brewed cold any way. I have heard a lager yeast brewed around 18 deg will make the beer have a 'soft' mouth feel on finish.

Ideas, thoughts, comments, suggestions?

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Vanoontour (10/11/11)

Plugged it all into BrewMate and got this...

Mountain Goats SAC 
California Common Beer

Recipe Specs 
----------------
Batch Size (L): 14.0 
Total Grain (kg): 3.300 
Total Hops (g): 35.00 
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (P): 12.6 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3 
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 % 
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.8 
Bitterness (IBU): 32.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted) 
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70 
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill 
----------------
3.000 kg Pilsner (90.91%) 
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (9.09%)

Hop Bill 
----------------
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L) 
5.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) 
5.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L) 
5.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L) 
5.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L) 
5.0 g Hersbrucker Pellet (2.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill 
----------------
Single step Infusion at 65C for 57 Minutes. Fermented at 18C with Saflager S-23
Recipe Generated with BrewMate


Any Thoughts??

Cheers, Dan


----------



## /// (10/11/11)

the Goss is US05 and Citra on dry hop ... dont be shy of 1.5gm a litre at dry hop either ...


----------



## Jace89 (10/11/11)

Ok I spoke directly to Dave about cloning this awhile ago and he gave me a quick run down:
It's 25% wheat malt and the rest is pilsner malt
Buttered with P.O.R to around 12 IBUs and the rest is a mix Galaxy, Casade and Citra
Yeast is of course Saf US-05. 
Sadly I didn't have time to get other details but I have came close enough for my liking to clone this. I'll throw the recipe up later when I find it


----------



## Cocko (10/11/11)

With my limited experience with S23, I would not be brewing with at 18! I have brewed with a few times and if the temps get a way its sulphur city..

I know thats the steam thing, to brew lager yeast warm but in my experience this is not the yeast for the job.... I don't know what is, hopefully others will for you.

Not sure about the Hersbrucker blend in there either but again, never tried so won't comment any more.

Good luck, a good steam is a great thing.

2c.



EDIT: Seems answers have come while I was posting, US05 - can't go wrong!


----------



## Vanoontour (10/11/11)

Cheers guys was thinking the lager yeast warmer would make a slight citrus ester, but the us-05 is better suited to the temp range for sure.

Jase, would love to see the recipe, cheers


----------



## technoicon (10/11/11)

not sure on the code but i would use American ale 2. i find it works better than us05


----------



## Dazza88 (10/11/11)

Awesome Fury said:


> not sure on the code but i would use American ale 2. i find it works better than us05



1272 - its good stuff.


----------



## technoicon (10/11/11)

that's it. I've found that it clears up heaps quicker than us05. and tastes the same if not better.


----------



## RobH (10/11/11)

Tried MGSA for the first time last weekend ... was only going to have one, but had to "appreciate" a second one just to be sure 
Keen to make something like this - I'm not so hot on picking the aroma style hops, but I did detect what I thought was P.O.R for the bittering.


----------



## fcmcg (10/11/11)

RobH said:


> Tried MGSA for the first time last weekend ... was only going to have one, but had to "appreciate" a second one just to be sure
> Keen to make something like this - I'm not so hot on picking the aroma style hops, but I did detect what I thought was P.O.R for the bittering.


Isn't that what Jace said in post #4 ?
POR for bittering.....as confirmed by Dave
F


----------



## RobH (10/11/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Isn't that what Jace said in post #4 ?
> POR for bittering.....as confirmed by Dave
> F




Yup I saw that.


----------



## super_simian (11/11/11)

Last time I was there I was told unequivocally: They only use US05. Dry, not 1056, but US05. Not sure if that's changed, but it was within the lifetime of Steam Ale. Secondly, it takes all of 5 seconds of 'research' via the Google machine to know that MGSA is NOT A CALIFORNIA COMMON. IT IS NOT STEAM BEER. It's just a name - perhaps a little in joke, because it's an ale brewed cool, rather than a lager brewed warm. So no lager yeasts here.


----------



## Jace89 (11/11/11)

It's definitely US05 I have some yeast given directly by one of the brewers down at m-goat, it's currently 3rd gen for me but I got heaps off em! I'm sorry I havnt posted my clone yet but it'll be the first thing when I get home


----------



## Jace89 (11/11/11)

AS promised here it is:
*M-Goat Clone* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.4
Bitterness (IBU): 35.3 (Average)

75% Pilsner
25% Wheat Malt

0.5 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Now I couldn't find the one I originally Brewmate file I had, but this was the recipe I found in my note book. I used it for my first attempt at the clone and off memory is was fairly close. So use it as a building block but this makes a killer summer ale man!


----------



## Yob (11/11/11)

Jace said:


> AS promised here it is:
> *M-Goat Clone* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
> ...




Not seeing Halletau in there... Im tring to get this beer on the go ATM as well... from the gaot website

"The Steam is a crisp, certified organic ale. We incorporate some wheat malt in the grist make up and ferment it cool. We use Hallertau and Citra hops along with a light dose of Galaxy flowers at the end. This is a conservatively hopped beer that comes in at about 28 IBUs. Great as the weather warms up. 4.5% ABV."

Yob

[edit] LINKY


----------



## Vanoontour (11/11/11)

Thanks Jace, appreciate it man

Dan


----------



## Vanoontour (11/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Not seeing Halletau in there... Im tring to get this beer on the go ATM as well... from the gaot website
> 
> "The Steam is a crisp, certified organic ale. We incorporate some wheat malt in the grist make up and ferment it cool. We use Hallertau and Citra hops along with a light dose of Galaxy flowers at the end. This is a conservatively hopped beer that comes in at about 28 IBU's. Great as the weather warms up. 4.5% ABV."
> 
> ...


That's why I put the Hal herbruker in as I reckon the mittlefruh would raise the IBU to much. It was based on the above that I had planned to bitter with the citra, confused now


----------



## Jace89 (11/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Not seeing Halletau in there... Im tring to get this beer on the go ATM as well... from the gaot website
> 
> "The Steam is a crisp, certified organic ale. We incorporate some wheat malt in the grist make up and ferment it cool. We use Hallertau and Citra hops along with a light dose of Galaxy flowers at the end. This is a conservatively hopped beer that comes in at about 28 IBU's. Great as the weather warms up. 4.5% ABV."
> 
> ...



Never looked at the site to be honest, just went and asked Dave after a brewery tour. By that stage I'd drunk a few pints but I did make notes and no where did I note down Halletau. I'm by know means saying that its not in there etc but I've never included it, I'm sure it would taste great in the mix and maybe that's what I'm missing
Knowing that its only 28IBU's now I'd dial back a bit on the Galaxy at 30mins, I for some reason had 35IBU's written down. I'm also fairly certain the the Pilsner malt is JW Organic Pilsner, but know I'm questioning everything....good one Yob!

Hopefully we can put our brains together and get close enough to say CLONED!

[edit] Dave also said that the hop additions/balance can change from batch to batch


----------



## kymba (11/11/11)

thank you, sir!


----------



## Yob (11/11/11)

Jace said:


> [edit] Dave also said that the hop additions/balance can change from batch to batch



you know... I noticed this and believe this t be true... I said to SWMBO that the latest batch just wasnt all there (On Tap at the Old Local in Richmond Vic)... she said I was mad.. but.. there was a batch a little while ago I almost went mad for... doesnt help on a Wednesday morning :lol: but lovely on a Tuesday night with a few games of pool h34r: 

_ooooh_ if it werent for me doubble egg and bacon with hot english mustard at 9:30am I wouldnt make it through the day :lol: 

Yob


----------



## Vanoontour (14/11/11)

Alrighty, been having a bit more of a think on this one. Have decided against bittering with POR as I can't be assed buying yet another hop, I'm only new to this and don't have heaps to choose from like some may. So I have come up with this

Mountain Goats SAC 

California Common Beer
Recipe Specs 
----------------
Batch Size (L): 15.0 
Total Grain (kg): 3.447 
Total Hops (g): 48.00 
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3 
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 % 
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.8 
Bitterness (IBU): 29.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted) 
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70 
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.585 kg Pilsner (75%) 
0.862 kg Wheat Malt (25%)

Hop Bill 
----------------
8.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L) 
5.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L) 
5.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L) 
5.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L) 
5.0 g Hallertau Mittlefrueh Pellet (6.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.3 g/L) 
10.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L) 
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. 
Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Thoughts, Cheers.


----------



## super_simian (16/11/11)

I think your OG might be a bit high.


----------



## Jace89 (16/11/11)

Wont make a MG clone, but it should be close enough! Either way your gonna make a nice easy drinking beer that will taste great...be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Vanoontour (16/11/11)

Well its mashing now so lets see how it goes. Why is the high OG an issue, I can dilute it before going in the FV if required but would like a reason?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Jace89 (16/11/11)

I think simian was saying the OG is a little high compared to what the Steam Ale would be. I wouldn't bother diluting unless you wanna.


----------



## super_simian (17/11/11)

Yeah, I thought you wanted it to be a clone, as in so close as to be indistinguishable. But this is more like an 'inspired by' - and there's nothing wrong with that. Although, on the 'clone' line of thinking, you will need to ferment low (15/16C?) to emulate Mountain Goat...and lower the OG to aim for a finishing ABV of 4.5%. But since you haven't got the identical hop bill anyway, just do what makes you happy. I was just confused by the term clone.


----------



## Vanoontour (21/11/11)

Just put this into secondary and must say I'm quite impressed for my 3rd brew ever. Colour is slightly lighter than intended but the flavour, although slightly raw or unconditioned, is pretty damn close for my noob palette. All up, I'm a happy little brewer!!

As an aside, sg into secondary was exactly 1.010. 

Cheers for the help, Van O


----------



## time01 (18/8/14)

bringing up an old thread as im keen to try this in the next week or 2.
anyone else had further success or advice to recipes in thread?


----------



## syl (9/9/14)

I have! Got the recipe from mountain goat and posted in here somewhere - will dig up a link!

ed: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75095-mountain-goat-steam-ale/

I brew it semi regularly to have on tap for the missus.


----------



## time01 (10/9/14)

Thanks syl! Will add this to the list


----------



## Tahoose (10/9/14)

Yep it's now on my to-brew list also, have citra en- route and some galaxy flowers which were an impulse buy. Might even throw in a touch of vic secret.


----------



## syl (10/9/14)

So my current version is this:

Recipe: Mountain Goat Steam Ale	TYPE: All Grain
Style: American Pale Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 5.1 EBC SRM RANGE: 9.8-27.6 EBC
IBU: 0.0 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 30.0-45.0 IBUs
OG: 1.044 SG OG RANGE: 1.045-1.060 SG
FG: 1.010 SG FG RANGE: 1.010-1.015 SG
BU:GU: 0.000 Calories: 427.1 kcal/l	Est ABV: 4.5 % 
EE%: 80.00 %	Batch: 65.00 l Boil: 78.80 l	BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
34.34 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
34.00 ml Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 

Total Grain Weight: 11.50 kg	Total Hops: 258.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.06 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 3 87.5 % 
1.44 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 4 12.5 % 


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 57.01 l of water at 57.5 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Heat to 67.0 C over 15 min 67.0 C 45 min 
Protein Rest 2 Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 10 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min 78.0 C 10 min 



---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG	Est OG: 1.044 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 
35.00 g Citra [11.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
35.00 g Galaxy [13.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
35.00 g AU Cascade [7.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 

Dry hops:


```
51.00 g               Citra [11.90 %] - Dry 2.0 days          Hop           6        0.0 IBUs      
51.00 g               Galaxy [13.90 %] - Dry 2.0 days         Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
51.00 g               AU Cascade [7.90 %] - Dry 2.0 days      Hop           8        0.0 IBUs
```
NOTE IBU's: I do a hop stand post boil for ALL kettle additions here as per MG recommendation and go to around 23 IBU's. I have found for no-chill on my gear 12 minutes is the correct setting on BeerSmith for my desired results, so check AA's and do the same.

I swapped out Motueka for Cascade to make it more palatable for me, the missus didn't even notice!


----------



## Tahoose (10/9/14)

I no chill any way so I'll just chuck them in the cube. 

This recipe has come at a good time as I have just run out of ale malt, still have pils and wheat handy though.


----------



## syl (10/9/14)

Tahoose said:


> I no chill any way so I'll just chuck them in the cube.
> 
> This recipe has come at a good time as I have just run out of ale malt, still have pils and wheat handy though.


LOL same with me this week! Just did a pacific ale and this both wheat n pils!


----------



## Tahoose (26/9/14)

Giving this a go today.


----------



## syl (26/9/14)

Awesome! It goes down a treat, I will put one down post grand final to restock my supplies of easy summer beers!


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/11/14)

This beer runs in a similar line to my Golden Ale series that was using Ale and Wheat malt as the only grist and various hop combos.

After having MGSA on tap and then taking home a 6er, I think I can make a beer similar and as refreshing.

http://www.goatbeer.com.au/the-beer/steam-ale/

The wesbite shows Citra & Cascade to 22ibu and 4.5% - I had only planned a 17ibu and 4.1% but I think it will be upped to meet the spec.

Here is my recipe.

OG - 1.042
FG - 1.008
ABV - 4.5%
IBU - 22
EBC - 6

75% Pilsner ( have GP Ale malt and the colour difference is about 2 ebc so I may just use that )
25% Wheat

Mashed @ 64c/45m, 73c/20m, 78c/30m

Gypsum - 8g

Citra/Cascade @ 10m - 10ibu
Citra/Cascade @ 5m - 12ibu

Fermented @ 16c for 5days with WLP001 then ramp up to 20c and dry hop with Citra/Cascade 3g/l for 5days.

B)


----------



## Tahoose (12/11/14)

Have my second go at this in the fermenter atm, the first batch had to be tipped after bit of a brain fade.

High hopes as I'll be taking a party keg of this to the work Xmas party next month.


----------



## MitchD (28/11/14)

Are all of these recipes for no chill? I'm going to have a crack at this on Sunday and as i chill i wouldn't mind some clarification.


----------



## Tahoose (28/11/14)

If you chill just calculate as flameout/ whirlpool additions


----------



## time01 (8/12/14)

im having trouble trying to replicate recipe from syl on pg 2, and then scale down to 20l batch, brewmate is telling me IBU of 19.1? any ideas? everything else aligns.
I no chill also.
Tahoose did you just cube hop all your hop additions?


----------



## Tahoose (9/12/14)

yeah mate.

I just had a look at my brewmate file and scaled it down this is what it came out as 

b]MG Steam Ale[/b] (California Common Beer)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (Â°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (Â°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.3 (EBC): 6.5
Bitterness (IBU): 22.9 (Average)
88% Joe White Export Pilsner -4.050kg
12% Wheat Malt 0.550kg
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) 15g
0.7 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) 15g
1.5 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) 30g
0.7 g/L Galaxy (14% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) 15g
　
Step Mash temp/time 55c/10 64c/60 72c/10 78c/10 
Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18Â°C with Safale US-05

note that I don't click the no chill box, I just calculate cube additions as 20mins. The efficiency for that is set for 70%
Actual OG 1:052
FG 1:011


----------



## time01 (9/12/14)

Thanks tahoose, and what was the verdict? Tasty?


----------



## Tahoose (10/12/14)

Tbh I haven't tasted it properly yet, will report back tonight.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/12/14)

Pratty1 said:


> This beer runs in a similar line to my Golden Ale series that was using Ale and Wheat malt as the only grist and various hop combos.
> 
> After having MGSA on tap and then taking home a 6er, I think I can make a beer similar and as refreshing.
> 
> ...


Got this force carbonating at since monday night @ 140kpa, should be ready for a sample tonight.

FG was 1.006 giving an abv of 4.7% which was slightly higher, the colour from the FV sample is great.

Couple of changes though, went with GP Ale malt instead of the Organic Pils and due to making a session ale on the previous batch and using citra for the dry hop I decided to use Galxy for this one using 2g/L for 5days, that wonderful passionfruit aroma was very noticable from the FV & sample :icon_drool2:


----------

